# مقدمة عن التثليث والوحدانية



## جون ويسلي (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح معكم اخوتي في الرب *


*واسمحو لي ان اضيف مقدمة بسيطة عن الوحدانية والتثليث*





*مقدمة [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3420"]عامة [/URL]عن [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3420"]التثليث [/URL]والوحدانية*​

*
[ كل شئ من الآب بالإبن فى الروح القدس ] القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى​*
*نقاط الموضوع :*
+ ثوالث أسطورية خاطئة لدى الوثنيين : الفراعنة والهنود والبابليين 
+ تثليث خاطئ حاربته المسيحية ثم حاربه الإسلام
+ فكر الثالوث المسيحى وتفرده عن أى ثالوث آخر
+ بالحقيقة نؤمن ... بإله واحد مثلث الأقانيم
+ بنوة الأقنوم الثانى (الإبن) لله الآب
+ نحن نعبد ... إله واحد ... وليس سواه !!!

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
*خلفية من ثوالث أسطورية خاطئة *
*أدت إلى فكر خاطئ لدى البعض عن الثالوث المسيحى*​*التثليث عند الفراعنة*
آمون ـ موت ـ أولو / أوزوريس ـ إيزيس ـ حورس / بتاح ـ نفر ـ سوكار
*التثليث عند الوثنيين*
الهنود : برهم ـ فيشنو ـ سيفا (يظهر عند الهندوس تمثال له 3 رؤوس)
البابليون : أيا ـ مرزوق ـ جيبوتنى / كوتا ـ مترا ـ كوتابانو


*المنهج المتدرج*​
+ الإعلان الإلهى عن الثالوث القدوس جاء بطريقة متدرجة 
+ إذا كانت العلوم الوضعية – بالرغم من أنها نتاج العقل البشرى – إلاّ أنها تُدرس بطريقة متدرجة ، فكم بالأحرى اللاهوتيات ..
*لماذا لم يُعلن عن الثالوث فى العهد القديم؟*
+ من البديهى ألا يكشف الله عن الأقانيم فى الذات الإلهية حين كان الشعب فى مرحلة الطفولة الروحية محاطين بكثرة وثنية لا تعرف الله الواحد ، خارجين من مصر ذات الثالوث الفرعونى وعابرين بين الأمم التى تؤمن بتعدد الآلهة
+ الأقنوم الثانى (الكلمة) لم يكن قد تجسد بعد ، ولا زال الله يعد البشرية لقبول فكر التجسد والفداء.
+ ومع ذلك هناك إشارات كثيرة تشير بصورة مبسطة إلى عقيدة التثليث ... سندرسها لاحقاً.


*التثليث الخاطئ الذى حاربه الإسلام*​
*التثليث الوثنى (زواج وتناسل، وعدم تساوى):*
[ بديع السموات والأرض أنــَّا يكون له ولد وأن تكون له صاحبة ] (سورة الأنعام)
[ وأنه تعالى جد ربنا ما اتخذ صاحبة ولا ولد ] (سورة الجن)
هذا الثالوث الوثنى الخاطئ لا علاقة له بالمسيحية ، وقد حاربته المسيحية من قبل الإسلام
*التثليث المريمى (بدعة المريميون - القرن السادس):*
[ وإذ قال الله ياعيسى بن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اتخذونى وأمى إلهين من دون الله ] (سورة المائدة)
هذا الثالوث المريمى الخاطئ لا علاقة له بالمسيحية ، وهو بدعة خرجت فى القرن السادس وحاربتها المسيحية ، وتم حرم المبتدعين وقطعهم من المسيحية فى وقتها


*فكر الثالوث المسيحى وتفرده عن أى ثالوث آخر*​
*أمثلة بسيطة للتوضيح (مع فارق التشبيه):*
+ الشمس : القرص – الأشعة – الحرارة 
+ الإنسان : جسد – عقل - روح
. ..::.. . الله الواحد = ذات × عقل × روح 
. ..::.. . إلهنا موجود بذاته - عاقل بكلمته – حى بروحه 
الثالوث القدوس ليس إختراعاً مسيحياً بل إعلان إلهى عن صفاته الكيانية السرمدية


*نحن نؤمن بإله واحد مثلث الأقانيم*​
*ما معنى كلمة أقنوم؟*
كلمة أقنوم باليونانية هى ”*هيبوستاسيس*“ : وهى مكونة من مقطعين ”*هيبو*“ وتعنى *تحت*، و”*ستاسيس*“ وتعنى *قائم أو واقف* ، لذا فكلمة ”*هيبوستاسيس*“ = تحت القائم أو ما يقف عليه. ولاهوتياً تعنى ما يقوم عليه الجوهر وبدونه لا يكون ... *= صفة كيانية*
الآب : هو أصل الوجود والكيان : والد وباثق
الإبن : هو الكلمة والعقل المنطوق : مولود
الروح القدس : روح الله المُحيى : منبثق
*الصفات الكيانية :*
تخص أقنوم بعينه وتميزه عن الأقنومين الآخرين ، بدونها لا يقوم الكيان .. أى لازمة للوجود الإلهى :
نحن لا نعبد إله غير موجود .. ولا نعبد إله غير عاقل .. ولا نعبد إله ميت أو غير حى
*الصفات الطبيعية (الجوهرية) :*


الحب​

الآب : ينبوع الحب 
الإبن : المحب
الروح القدس : تيار الحب (ينبثق من الآب ويستقر فى الإبن سرمدياً)​

الحكمة​

الآب : الحكيم (رو 16: 27) ، (يه 25) 
الإبن : الحكمة ( أم 3: 19)
الروح القدس : روح الحكمة (حك1: 6) ، (إش11: 2)​


*نحن نؤمن بإله واحد مثلث الأقانيم وليس ثلاثة آلهة*​
*فى العهد القديم*
+ من البديهى ألا يكشف الله عن الأقانيم فى الذات الإلهية حين كان الشعب فى مرحلة الطفولة الروحية محاطين بكثرة وثنية لا تعرف الله الواحد خارجين من مصر ذات الثالوث الفرعونى وعابرين بين أمم تؤمن بتعدد الآلهة
+ الأقنوم الثانى (الكلمة) لم يكن قد تجسد بعد ، ولا زال الله يعد البشرية لقبول فكر التجسد والفداء.
+ ومع ذلك هناك إشارات كثيرة تشير بصورة مبسطة إلى عقيدة [URL="http://www.gospel-christ.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3420"]التثليث [/URL]منها :
*الدرس الأول :* *الحديث عن الله الواحد* 
” إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.“ (تث6: 4)
*الدرس الثانى :* *حديث الله بصيغة الجمع* (اللغة العبرية لا تحتوى على أسلوب الجمع للتعظيم):
”فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ (مفرد) اللهُ (إلوهيم = جمع) السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ“ (تك 1:1)
”وَقَالَ اللهُ: نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا “ (تك1: 26)
”وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ: هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا “ (تك3: 22)
”هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ يَسْمَعَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِسَانَ بَعْضٍ“ (تك 11: 7)
*الدرس الثالث : الحديث عن الأقنوم الثانى كأقنوم وليس كصفة* (الكلمة والعقل والحكمة) *(أمثال 8: 12-36)*
*الدرس الرابع : الحديث عن الأقنوم الثالث كأقنوم متميز:* ”روح الله“ (تك1 :2) ، ”روح الرب“ (إش11: 2، إش61: 1، أى33: 4، حز11: 5) ، ”روح الحياة“ أو ”الروح المحيى“(خر37: 9-10)، الناطق فى الأنبياء أو مصدر الوحى (خر11: 5، إش59: 21) ، ”الروح الخالق“ (مز104: 30، أى33: 4) ، أزلى وموجود فى كل مكان (مز139: 7) .. إلخ.
*الدرس الخامس : طرح معضلة تستلزم التفكير :*
” مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ“ (إش48: 16)
” مَن ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟“ (أم 30: 4)
*فى العهد الجديد*
*الدرس السادس : وسيلة إيضاح للشرح المباشر:*
الظهور الإلهى أثناء معمودية السيد المسيح :
”فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللَّهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ. وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ» (مت 3: 17،16)
*الدرس السابع : إعلان إلهى واضح وصريح :*
جاء الإبن ليشرح لنا سر الثالوث القدوس :
” اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ“ (يو1: 18)
[الذى أظهر لنا نور الآب .. الذى أنعم علينا بمعرفة الروح القدس الحقيقية] القداس الغريغورى
”وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي“ (يو15: 26)
” فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ“ (مت 28: 19)
” فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ “ (1يو 5: 7)


*ومن المشاكل التى واجهت غير المؤمنين وأثرت فى عدم فهمهم للثالوث المسيحى .. بنوة الكلمة لله الآب*​
تصور البعض عن طريق الخطأ أنها بنوة تناسلية ؛ لكننا نؤمن أنها *بنوة فريدة وحيدة الجنس* .. فالبنوة ليست بالضرورة تناسلية ، فهناك بنوة عقلية وبنوة روحية .. لا علاقة لها بالجسد أو الزواج والتناسل .
*أمثلة للبنوة غير الجسدية :*بنت النيل – بنت شفة – بنات أفكارى – أبناء الأهرامات – أبناء مصر – أبناء هذا الدهر – إبن 20 سنة ... إلخ.
لاحظ أن : العقل يلد فكرة .. تخرج من العقل لتصل إلى الناس لكنها تظل أيضاً فى العقل ولا تنفصل عنه


*الفرق*



*البنوة الجسدية*



*بنوة الله الإبن لله الآب*​

*الزمان*
الآب يسبق الإبن
موجود مع الآب منذ الأزل 
*المكان*
الأب منفصل عن الإبن 
إتحاد مطلق فى كل مكان 
*المكانة *
الأب أعظم من الإبن 
واحد مع الآب فى الجوهر ​
*+* لهذا كان يدافع القديس أثناسيوس فى مجمع نيقية 325م أمام آريوس المبتدع عن لاهوت السيد المسيح متمسكاً بلفظ *الإبن الوحيد* حيث استقاه من روح الكتاب ”*لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ“ (يو3: 16) *
+ كما أصر القديس أثناسيوس على إستخدام لفظ ”*هوموأوسيوس*“ = *مساوى* ، بينما كان أريوس المبتدع يحاول إستخدام لفظ ”*أموسيوس*“ = *مشابه* .


*نحن نعـبد إله واحد وليس سـواه (نؤمن بإله واحد)*​
*من جهة المنطق*
vمن حيث القدرة .
v من حيث المحدودية .
v من حيث الخلق .
” فَاعْلمِ اليَوْمَ وَرَدِّدْ فِي قَلبِكَ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوالإِلهُ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَعَلى الأَرْضِ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ. ليْسَ سِوَاهُ“ (تث 4: 39)
” إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.“ (تث6: 4)
” أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ وَليْسَ إِلهٌ مَعِي. أَنَا أُمِيتُ وَأُحْيِي. سَحَقْتُ وَإِنِّي أَشْفِي وَليْسَ مِنْ يَدِي مُخَلِّصٌ.“ (تث32: 39)
” فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. وَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ. هَذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى.“ (مر12: 29)
” نَعْلَمُ أَنْ لَيْسَ وَثَنٌ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَأَنْ لَيْسَ إِلَهٌ آخَرُ إِلاَّ وَاحِداً. لأَنَّهُ وَإِنْ وُجِدَ مَا يُسَمَّى آلِهَةً سِوَاءٌ كَانَ فِي السَّمَاءِ أَوْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ كَمَا يُوجَدُ آلِهَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَأَرْبَابٌ كَثِيرُونَ. لَكِنْ لَنَا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ.“ (1كو8: 4-6)
” أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ. وَالشَّيَاطِينُ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَيَقْشَعِرُّونَ! “ (يع 2: 19)
” فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ “ (1يو 5: 7)


*علاقتنا بالثالوث*​
*+ درس الحب المستفاد :*”الآبَ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ“ (يو3: 35، يو5 :20) ”لِيَفْهَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّ الآبَ“ (يو14: 31)
*+ الصلاة :*نصلى للآب – صلاة مشفوعة بالإبن – يحملها الروح القدس : ”اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ . إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي. اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً“ (يو 16: 24،23)


----------



## My Rock (12 ديسمبر 2010)

تمت المصادقة على الموضوع
موضوعك اخي يتناول جزئية مُهمة جداً.
الرب يباركك


----------



## حمورابي (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*تحية

في الحقيقة ولفهم ظهورات الله والكشف عن ذاتهِ يجب تسليط الضوء على جزئية او المعنى الذي بهِ ظهر وصار متداول ومعروف في الانجيل وبين المبشرين للوصول الى فهم افضل . 

مسألة القصص القديمة هي مسألة تطورت بمرور الزمن لكي تشابه ما جاء في الكتب المقدسة لكي تكون ذات اهمية كبيرة ولا تفقد شئ من قوتها وطرحها حسب مفهوم المؤلف . 
لذلك يجب المعرفة ان الكثير من هذه القصص هي ظهورات لأشخاص منفصلة عن الذات الواحدة اي ليسوا ذات واحد بل ذوات عديدة ولكل ذات شخص منفصل . 

لكن بالمقارنة ان صح التعبير مع ذات الله . هو ذات وجوهر واحد ظهر ب ظهورات تحت مصطلح معروف في اللغة الآرامية - ܩܢܽܘܡܳܐ - اقنوم - 
الذي يعبر عن ذات و جوهر واحد لم ينفصل لأنهُ واحد بل ظهر على شكل ظهورات . 
ولفهم اكثر حول المسألة يجب تسليط الضوء على مفهوم الأقنوم فبدون معرفة ما هو الأقنوم لن يفهم ظهورات الله . 

البحث للأستاذ Mor Antonios

ما معنى كلمة طبيعة واقنوم*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*حلو اوى اوى الموضوع يا أخ جون *



*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوع ممتاز ويعبر عن فهم متكامل عميق

شكراً أخونا الحبيب جون ، ربنا يعوضك بكل الخير*

وملحوظة صغيرة على شكل ظهور المقارنة ، إذ أعتقد أنها كانت معمولة فى شكل جدول ، ولكنها نزلت بذلك الشكل
فلو أمكن تعديل تنسيقها ستكون أكثر وضوحاً


----------



## جون ويسلي (22 ديسمبر 2010)

> ابن المشرق قال:
> 
> 
> > *تحية*
> ...


 
_سلام الرب معك اخي العزيز وشكرا لك _
_ولكن الغرض من هذا الموضوع هو المفهوم الخاطيء عن ايماننا نحن بالثالوث _
_وما الفرق بين الثالوث الوثني والثالوث المسيحي _
_وبالفعل يجب تسليط الضوء على مفهوم الاقنوم بشكل اوضح او شرح وافي _
_واشكرك على الموضوع المعروض وهوجميل _
_وسيكون لنا موضوع اخر بمشيئة الرب عن ظهورات الله في العهد القديم ._
_ومعنى ظهوره في المسيح._
_هل هو انفصال عن ذاته من حيث الجوهر._
_ام هو تجسد بالمشيئة والفكر فقط _
_او هل  قبل التجسد كان المسيح غير متجسد او هل كان على العرش قبل ظهوره لنا.._
_الخ._
_وسلام الرب معكم_


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*التثليث الخاطئ الذى حاربه الإسلام

التثليث الوثنى (زواج وتناسل، وعدم تساوى):
[ بديع السموات والأرض أنــَّا يكون له ولد وأن تكون له صاحبة ] (سورة الأنعام)
[ وأنه تعالى جد ربنا ما اتخذ صاحبة ولا ولد ] (سورة الجن)
هذا الثالوث الوثنى الخاطئ لا علاقة له بالمسيحية ، وقد حاربته المسيحية من قبل الإسلام
التثليث المريمى (بدعة المريميون - القرن السادس):
[ وإذ قال الله ياعيسى بن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اتخذونى وأمى إلهين من دون الله ] (سورة المائدة)
هذا الثالوث المريمى الخاطئ لا علاقة له بالمسيحية ، وهو بدعة خرجت فى القرن السادس وحاربتها المسيحية ، وتم حرم المبتدعين وقطعهم من المسيحية فى وقتها



فكر الثالوث المسيحى وتفرده عن أى ثالوث آخر

أمثلة بسيطة للتوضيح (مع فارق التشبيه):
+ الشمس : القرص – الأشعة – الحرارة 
+ الإنسان : جسد – عقل - روح
. ..::.. . الله الواحد = ذات × عقل × روح 
. ..::.. . إلهنا موجود بذاته - عاقل بكلمته – حى بروحه 
الثالوث القدوس ليس إختراعاً مسيحياً بل إعلان إلهى عن صفاته الكيانية السرمدية
نحن نؤمن بإله واحد مثلث الأقانيم



مشكور أخى جون لهذا الموضوع المهم والمفيد
الرب يباركك
​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مجرد كلمة عابرة
++++++++وهى أنهم لم يحاربوه عن فهم ، ولا بغرض سليم
+++ فليس عن فهم : لأنهم لم يفهموا الفارق بين المسيحية - وتعابيرها الروحية - وبين الوثنية التى كانت تقول بزواج الآلهة فعلياً (مثل زواج الهلال الاه الذكر بالشمس اللات الأنثى وإنجاب نجمة العزى) ، فقد خلطوا بين الأمرين بسبب عدم الفهم
+++ وبغرض غير سليم ، بل لإيجاد حجة لإبطال القبول والمديح السابق .


----------



## vetnam (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*******
حُرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب قلة الأدب
******
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ليس فى الأمر تناقضات
بل إن سيادتك لا تستوعب ما نقوله ، لأنه يوجد حاجز نفسى يمنعك عن قبول مجرد محاولة الفهم
+++ أما عن السؤال عن ماهية يسوع
فإنه الله المتجسد
الله الأزلى ، إتخذ من العذراء جسداً ، بمعجزة ليس لها مثيل ، وإتحد بهذا الناسوت إتحاداً معجزياً ليس له - أيضاً - مثيل ، بدون تغير وبدون إختلاط وإمتزاج وإنفصال 
++++ وبهذا الناسوت صنع المعجزات التى ليس لها مثيل ، مثل خلق العيون من الطين ، ومثل خلق الحياة من الرميم
++++ وبهذا الناسوت ، صنع الفداء العظيم ، فالناسوت صُلب وإنفصلت الروح الإنسانية عن الجسد 
فصار الأمر يُنسب أدبياً إلى اللاهوت المتحد بهذا الناسوت ، وليس فعلياً بالطبع ، فلا أحد يقول أن اللاهوت هو الذى تعرض للصلب والموت ، بل الناسوت الذى اللاهوت إتحد به وجعله خصوصياً له

وأما اللاهوت فلا يتأثر نهائياً بأى شيئ ، فإنه يغير ولا يتغير


----------



## جون ويسلي (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*نحن بقولنا ان الله مثلث الاقانيم لا ننفي لا بالعقل او المنطق وحدانية الله .!*
*بل مشكلة اخواننا المسلمين انهم غير مستوعبين فكر المسيحية عن الاقانيم .!*
*فالمشكلة عندهم وهم غير مستوعبينها هي وحدانية الله غير المحدود ولكن لو فرضنا بالمنطق أن هناك إلهين،او ثلاثة لكانا إما قد اتفقا على خلق العالم أو اختلفا فإن كانا قد اتفقا على أن يقوما معاً بهذه المهمة، لما كان كلٌ منهما مستقلاً في عمله وهذا يتعارض مع الألوهية، لأن من مستلزمات الألوهية الاستقلال بالعمل وإن كانا قد اتفقا على اقتسام المهمة المذكورة بينهما لكانت سلطة كل منهما محدودة وإن كانا قد اتفقا على أن أحدهما يعمل دون الآخر لكان أحدهما عاطلاً، وهذا ما يتعارض مع الألوهية كذلك، لأن من مستلزمات الألوهية الحياة والعمل أما إذا كانا قد اختلفا، لما كانت هناك وحدة أو انسجام في العالم، ولكان قد تلاشى وانعدم تبعاً لذلك منذ تأسيسه ولذلك ليس من المعقول أن يكون هناك إلا إله واحد، وهو الله *
*اذن المنطق المتجرد يقول انه لابد من وجود اله واحد للكون .*
*ولكن ماهي الوحدانية اللائقة بهذا الاله غير المحدود.؟؟*
*فنحن لا نقول عن التثليث انه تعدد في الذات الالهية حاشا.!*
*بل بقولنا ان لله ثلاثة اقانيم نعني ان هذه الاقانيم هي تعينات لله ..*
*كما انه يوجد تعين لكل كائن حي.*
*فالله لكونه غير محدود بأي وجه من الوجوه لا يكون له تعين واحد بل تعينات *
*فالاقانيم هي التعينات التي تميزه بوحدانيته الفريدة والنزيهة عن اي وحدانية اخرى.*
*وتعينات الله لا شبيه لها او مثيل *
*وهناك العديد من أقوال العلماء المسلمين الذين أعترفوا بصحة الثالوث المسيحى *

_*الأمام الغزالي في وصفه للعقيدة المسيحية في الذات الإلهية؛ " يعتقدون أن ذات الباري واحدة. ولها اعتبارات:*_

*فإن اعتُبرت مقيدة بصفة لا يتوقف وجودها على تقدم وجود صفة قبلها كالوجود، فذلك المسمى عندهم بأقنوم الآب. وأن اعتُبرت موصوفة بصفة يتوقف وجود صفة قبلها، كالعلم، - فإن الذات يتوقف اتصافها بالعلم على اتصافها بالوجود – فذلك المسمى عندهم بأقنوم الابن أو الكلمة. وأن اعتُبرت بقيد كون ذاتها معقولة لها، فذلك المسمى عندهم بأقنوم روح القدس.*
_*" فيقوم إذن من الآب معنى الوجود، ومن الكلمة أو الابن معنى العلم، ومن روح القدس كون ذات الباري معقولة له. هذا حاصل هذا الاصطلاح فتكون ذات الإله واحدة في الموضوع. موصوفة بكل أقنوم من هذه الأقانيم*_
_*ومنهم من يقول: أن الذات، إن اعتُبرت من حيث هي ذات، لا باعتبار صفة البتة، فهذا الاعتبار عندهم عبارة عن العقل المجرد؛ وهو المسمى عندهم بأقنوم الآب. وأن اعتُبرت من حيث هي عاقلة لذاتها، فهذا الاعتبار عندهم عبارة عن معنى العاقل، وهو المسمى بأقنوم الابن أو الكلمة. وأن اعتُبرت بقيد كون ذاتها معقولة لها، فهذا الاعتبار عندهم عبارة عن معنى المعقول، وهو المسمى بأقنوم روح اقدس.*_
_*فعلى هذا الاصطلاح يكون العقل عبارة عن ذات الله فقط، والآب مرادفاً له؛ والعاقل عبارة عن ذاته بقيد كونها عاقلة لذاتها، والابن أو الكلمة مرادف له ؛ والمعقول عن الإله عبارة عن الإله الذي ذاته معقولة له، وروح القدس مرادف له*_
_*هذا اعتقادهم في الأقانيم: وإذا صحت المعاني فلا مشاحة في الألفاظ، ولا في اصطلاح المتكلمين " .*_
_*والإمام الغزالي نفسه يؤمن أن صفات الله أزلية ويعتبرها عشرة أصول وهي متجمعة في العلم والكلام والحياة، ويرى أن " علم الله قديم وكلامه قديم وحياته هي ذاته" .*_
_*ويلخص ذلك في الفصل العاشر قائلاً " أن الله تعالى عالم بعلم، حي بحياة، قادر بقدرة، مريد بإرادة، ومتكلم بكلام، وسميع بسمع، وبصير ببصر ".*_
_*والصفات الأساسية في كلامه هي " العلم، الحياة، الكلام" وبقية الصفات تتبعهم،*_
_*فقدرته تعالى وإرادته وسمعه وبصره نابعين من علمه وحياته وكلامه. وهذا ما قاله هو بنفسه عن الأقانيم ؛ الآب = العلم، الكلمة = الكلام، الحياة = الروح القدس.*_
_*وهذا ما قاله الكثير من العلماء عن الصفات التي لا تخرج عن كونها الأقانيم في المسيحية، والتي هي الآب والكلمة (الابن) والروح القدس.*_
_*الصوفي المعروف ابن العربي: ويرى ابن العربي أن التثليث لا يعني كثرة المبدأ الأول الذي هو واحد بالذات ويرى أن رقم ثلاثة هو أول الأفراد" ولما كان الغاية في المجموع ثلاثة الذي هو أول الأفراد وهو أقل الجمع وجعل بها المقصود عن إضافة راجع إليها، كان غاية قوة المشترط الثلاثة فقال أن الله تعالى ثالث ثلاثة ولم يزد على ذلك ".*_
_*وقال في قصيدة له ممتدحاً الثالوث:*_
_*تثليث محبوس وقد كان واحداً*_
_*كما صيروا الأقنام بالذات أقنماً.*_
_*وقد ذهب ابن عربي في سباق التثليث المسيحي إلى أن أهل التثليث داخلون في الرحمة المركبة بحكم أنهم موحدون .*_

*القاضي أبو بكر محمد ابن الطيب (البقلاني): نقل كل من القس بولس شفاط في كتابه المشرع ص 27 والأب لويس شيخو اليسوعي في كتابه محاورات جدلية ص 47، أن هذا الشيخ قد شهد أن التثليث المسيحي صحيح ولا يختلف مع الاعتقاد الإسلامي إلا من جهة اللفظ، فقال:*
_*" إذا أمعنا النظر في قول النصارى أن الله جوهر واحد وثلاثة أقانيم، لا نجد بيننا وبينهم اختلافاً إلا في اللفظ فقط فهم ( المسيحيين) يقولون أنه جوهر واحد، ولكن ليس كالجواهر المخلوقة، ويرون بذلك أنه قائم بذاته. والمعنى صحيح ولكن العبارة فاسدة *_
_*ابن رشد: قال الفيلسوف الإسلامي ابن رشد عن التوحيد في المسيحية " النصارى لا يرون أن الأقانيم صفات ذائدة عن الذات، إنما هي عندهم كثيرة بالقوة لا بالفعل ولذلك يقولون أن الله ثلاثة وواحد، أي واحد بالفعل وثلاثة بالقوة*_
_*الأستاذ أحمد عبد المعطى حجازى كتب فى الأهرام فى 19 / 6 /2002 قال أن المسيحية دين توحيد والتثليث فيها لا يعنى الكثرة أو التعدد وإنما يشير إلى الصور المختلفة للحقيقة الواحدة، ويكمل أفهى بهذا المعنى هى شبيهة بفهم المسلمين لوحدة الذات الإلهية وتعدد صفاتها الذاتية فالصفات هى عين الذات الإلهية كما يقول المعتزلة ... وسنشرح بإيضاح ... حسب علم الكلام الذى يقابل عندنا علم اللاهوت [ أى علم البحث فى ذات الله ] فهم يؤمنون أن الله واحد ولكن له صفات ذاتية شخصية وهذه تختلف عن صفاته كأفعال مثل محب وقوى وخالق وهكذا ولكن بدون الصفات الذاتية ـ حسب علم التوحيد ـ لا توجد الذات الإلهية وهى صفة الوجود ولو قلنا أن هذه الصفة غير موجودة لكانت هناك مشكلة ، وصفة العلم وهى العالم العاقل .. العالم بما سيكون وهذه صفة ذاتية خاصة به ، مع الفارق بين معلم وعالم ونحن لا نقول أن معلم من صفاته الذاتية ولكن نقول عالِم، والصفة الثالثة وهو حى .. الحى القيوم فالله لايمكن أن يكون ميتاً وهذه الصفات الثلاثة الموجودة فى علم التوحيد وهو علم الكلام يقول أن الله واحد وله صفات ذاتية صفة الوجود ، وصفة العلم ، صفة الحياة وهذا الكلام على لسان الكتاب المشهور أحمد عبد المعطى حجازى فى جريدة الأهرام بتاريخ 19 / 6 / 2002*_
*وسلام الرب معكم*


----------



## khair (1 يناير 2011)

*موضوع جميل،،،،

تبادر إلى ذهني هذا السؤال 

هل صحيح أن مَن قال أنه ابن لله يعني بذلك أنه مؤمن بالله، هل يكون هذا المعنى للبنوة صحيحاً ؟؟

مع ما ذكرتموه من معانٍ، 

سؤال آخر :

عندما نقرأ:
إنجيل متى 5: 9
طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ، لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ يُدْعَوْنَ.

هل هؤلاء لهم بنوة مع الله بنفس بنوة المسيح لله أم هناك خلاف، و إن كان هناك خِلاف فما هو بالتحديد ؟

أفيدونا مشكورين ...​*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2011)

khair قال:


> *موضوع جميل،،،،
> 
> تبادر إلى ذهني هذا السؤال
> 
> ...



*عزيزى بنوتنا نحن لله تختلف طبعا عن بنوة المسيح 

المسيح ابن الله = الله يعنى هو الله نفسه 

اقنوم الابن الازلى الابدى هذة هى طبيعة المسيح 

المسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسد هذا هو معنى البنوة بالنسبة للمسيح وهى ليست بنوة جسدية تناسلية كما يعتقد البعض

زى ما مثلا بقول بنات افكارى يعنى ناتج افكارى, افكارى التى ولدها عقلى 

فالمسيح هو اقنوم الابن المعبر عن الله وكلمة الله عقل الله فكر الله هذا معنى بنوة المسيح 

انجيل يوحنا 1 : 18 

"الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذى هو فى حضن الاب هو خبر "

الله لايستطيع انسان ان يراه فى كامل مجده وبهائه ويعيش ولذلك تجسد كلمة الله (المسيح )ابن الله الوحيد وهو فى حضن الاب (غير منفصل عنه ولا لحظة ) ليفدينا ويخبر البشرية عن من هو الله الحقيقى 

اما بنوتنا لله فهى بالتبنى اى اننا اصبحنا ابناء الله بأيماننا بالمسيح 


*


----------



## أَمَة (2 يناير 2011)

khair قال:


> *موضوع جميل،،،،​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
إلهنا إله سلام ومحبة. يدعو الى السلام ويدعو الى المحبة بما في ذلك محبة الأعداء.
لذلك قال المسيح *طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ، لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ يُدْعَوْنَ. *

كما أنه نسب إبليس الى ابوة من يرفضون رسالته الى المحبة والسلام: 
يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 44 أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ. 

بنوتنا لله تختلف إختلاف جذري عن بنوة يسوع المسيح. لأن المسيح والله واحد.

الله آب إبن وروح قدس = اله واحد 

الآب (وليست الأب) كلمة سريانية تعني المصدر لأن الرب الإله هو مصدر الحياة والخلق كله.

هذه المصدر =* (الآب)* كائن بعقله =* (الإبن)* الذي خلق به الكون، وبروحه = *(الروح القدس) *الذي تحيا به كل الكائنات الحية التي خلقها. وهو إله واحد غير منفصل.

بنوتنا حصلت بإتحاد الله معنا بتجسده من مريم العذراء بدون زرع بشري، فأصبحنا بالنعمة أبناءً بالتبني.

أرجو أن تكون قد فهمت.

هذه الدعوة للتبني موجهة لك ولكل إنسان يريد أن يكون من المخلصين وليس من الهالكين، فالمسيح مات من أجل كل البشر، ولكنه ترك لهم حرية الإختيار.

فهل تقبل هذه الدعوة وتختار خلاصك، أم تصر على الهلاك الأبدي؟؟؟

نصلي من أجل خلاصك وخلاص كل البعيدين عن المسيح.


----------



## جون ويسلي (2 يناير 2011)

_اشكرك كثيرا ابنة الرب المباركة نانسي لردودك على الاخ خير_
_وفعلا ردودك جميلة جدا ._
_واشكرك ايضا اختي الفاضلة امه على كلامك الجميل والرب يباركك ويزيد خدمتك المباركة وكل سنة وانتم طيبين _


----------



## khair (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا نانسي و أمة و جون على إضافتكم
------------------

قلت يا نانسي : المسيح ابن الله = الله يعنى هو الله نفسه 

يورد هذا إسكالا في خطابات المسيح لأبيه، فإن كان المسيح هو الله فكيف كان يُخاطب نفسه في كثير من الآيات ؟

قلت أيضا : وهى ليست بنوة جسدية تناسلية

و هذا ينطبق على كل أبناء الله في المجاز ، أليس كذلك ؟
إذا فالمسيح مثله مثل صانعي السلام في ذلك ، فهو إبن الله وهم أبناء الله ...


قلت أيضا : زى ما مثلا بقول بنات افكارى

نعم هذا صحيح ، و لكن لو قال أحدهم أنَّ بنات أفكاره رأينه أو سمعنه أو ....

فهل سنقبل هذا منه يا نانسي ؟


قلتِ: الله لايستطيع انسان ان يراه فى كامل مجده

هل تقصدين أن الناس استطاعوا رؤية المسيح لأنه ليس في كامل مجده ؟

إذا كان جوابك لا ، فكيف رأى الناس المسيح إن كان هو الله ؟؟


قلتِ: ويخبر البشرية عن من هو الله الحقيقى 

هذا إن كان المسيح منفصلا عن الله ، فإنه سيخبر الناس عن غائب - إن صح التعبير - و لكن كيف سيخبرهم عن الله ، و هو الله في نفس الوقت ؟؟

اما بنوتنا لله فهى بالتبنى اى اننا اصبحنا ابناء الله بأيماننا بالمسيح 

إذا فهذا يعني أن كلمة إبنه أي مؤمن به ؟؟؟ هل هذا صحيح ؟

إن كان صحيح فإن قلنا أن المسيح ابن لله أي مؤمن بالله !!

هل هذا القصد ؟
-------------------------------------------------------------------

قضية الزرع البشر لم أسأل عنها ، و إنما كان سؤالي في كون بنوة أبناء الله لله تساوي بنوة المسيح لله ...

و شكرا لجهودكم .... و أعتذر لكثرة السؤالات !!


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2011)

khair قال:


> شكرا نانسي و أمة و جون على إضافتكم
> ------------------
> 
> قلت يا نانسي : المسيح ابن الله = الله يعنى هو الله نفسه
> ...




*لا ياعزيزى لا يوجد اى اشكالية فى الموضوع نحن نؤمن والكتاب يعلن ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد 

بمعنى ان المسيح هو اله كامل وانسان كامل فى نفس الوقت 

ولذلك تجد فى بعض الاحيان يتكلم المسيح كأنسان ويتحدث بصفته انسان ونحن لم ننكر ولم نحذف هذة الايات 
لكن يأتى البعض ويضع الايات التى تتحدث عن ناسوت المسيح وكأننا لم نراها من قبل 

فعندما يتكلم المسيح مع الله على انه ابوه فهو اولا يتكلم بصفته الانسان يسوع المسيح وفى نفس الوقت يتكلم مع الله الآب لآن هذة علاقة خاصة بين المسيح (اقنوم الابن ) و (الآب )

ولاوضح لك الامر عن طبيعة المسيح وتجسده نقرأ هذة الايات 

رسالة افسس 2 : 6-8

"الذى اذ كان فى صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله لكنه أخلى نفسه أخذا صورة عبد صائرا فى شبه الناس واذ وجد فى الهيئة كأنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب "

هل فهمت الان من هو المسيح ؟

هو الله ذاته ولكنه فى فترة من الزمن أخلى نفسه واتخذ جسد بشرى انسانى كامل لكن بدون خطية ليفدى البشر 

ثم انا وضحت لك ان بنوتنا لله تختلف تماما عن بنوة المسيح 

أقرأ الايه مرة اخرى عن طبيعة بنوة المسيح :
**انجيل يوحنا 1 : 18 

"الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذى هو فى حضن الاب هو خبر "*

*الابن الوحيد الوحيد هذا هو المسيح فمن ناحية بنوة المسيح اى انه اقنوم الابن فى الثالوث المقدس فهو الابن الوحيد ولا يشترك معه أحد فى هذة الطبيعة الالهيه له 

اما نحن فنحن ابناء الله بالتبنى 

أقرأ ايضا عن طبيعة المسيح كأقنوم الابن فى الثالوث المقدس اى كما قلت لك عقل الله وكلمة الله الازلى :

انجيل يوحنا 1 :1 

"فى البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله "

ثم نفس الاصحاح عدد 10 

"كان فى العالم وكون العالم به ولم يعرفه العالم "

هل هذا الكلام ينطبق علينا نحن ابناء الله بالتبنى ؟ هل نحن كون العالم بنا ؟ هل كنا موجودين من البدء والازل ؟

ام ان هذا الكلام لاينطبق الا على المسيح اقنوم الابن 

ثم كما يوجد ايات يتكلم فيها المسيح كأنسان يوجد ايضا ايات ايضا يتكلم فيها كأله واليهود فهموا هذا الكلام وارادوا ان يرجموه لانهم اعتبروه تجديف 

انجيل يوحنا 5 : 18 

"فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه لآنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال أيضا أن الله أبوه معادلا نفسه بالله "

اذا اليهود فهموا ان البنوة التى يتحدث عنها المسيح ليست بنوة عادية ولكنها تعنى انه عادل نفسه بالله ولذلك ارادوا قتله 


- الله لايستطيع ان يراه انسان ويعيش اى لايستطيع ان انسان فى الجسد ان يتحمل رؤية الله فى كامل لاهوته 

اما المسيح فهو الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد اى انه الله فى الجوهر وظهر لنا من خلف حجاب الجسد كما قلت لك انه اخلى نفسه 

فهو فى خلال تجسده لم يفقد مجده فى جوهره ولكنه اتخذ بأرادته صورة عبد ليفدى البشر لكن هذا لم يؤثر على لاهوته لان اللاهوت لايتأثر 

ولذلك بالرغم من انه اتخذ صورة عبد لكن كانت له جميع الاعمال الالهيه من خلق وشفاء امراض وسيطرة على الطبيعة وغفران الخطايا واقامة من الاموات 

فأعماله وحدها تتكلم عن الوهيته 

- يخبر الناس عن الله الحقيقى يعنى هو المعبر عن الله هو كلمة الله , يعنى من خلال تجسد المسيح (الله الظاهر فى الجسد ) ومن خلال كلامه وتعاليمه ومعجزاته ومحبته عرفنا من هو الله وماهى طبيعة الله وماهو فكر الله من نحونا وهذا لايعنى ان المسيح شخص منفصل عن الله 

فى خلال وجوده على الارض سجد له الناس وهو قبل السجود لانه الله الظاهر فى الجسد 

موضوع بنات افكارى لم افهم اعتراضك هل ممكن ان تشرحه مرة اخرى لآرد عليه 
**






*


----------



## khair (8 يناير 2011)

*حُرر بواسطة الإدارة
بسبب التفسير الشخصي للنصوص و عدم الإعتماد على أي مصادر
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2011)

رغم ضيق وقتي ورغم أن الرد الذي سأرد عليه هذا لا يحتمل الرد بل الحذف المباشر لانه مثال لرد المسلم الذي لا يعرف ما قبل ألف باء في المسيحيية ولكن سأرد لأوضح للجميع مستوى المسلم في الردود ،،



> أعتذر لتأخر ردي هذا !



بل كان من المفروض ان تعتذر بعد كتابة ردك هذا ! فهذا الرد يعتبر فضيحة علمية !!



> إن بولس الرسول هو مَن يقول هذا في قوله من رسالة افسس 2 : 6-8



وطالما بولس الرسول ( رسول السيد المسيح ) هو من يقول في الكتاب المقدس فإذا الله هو الذي يقول ، فكل الكتاب مكتوب بأيدي رسل المسيح ، متى ، مرقس ، لوقا ، يوحنا ، بولس ، بطرس ، ......إلخ

فلو كان هذا مبدأ فلا يوجد كلام للمسيح في الكتاب المقدس لان حتى كلامه في الأناجيب هو كلام الرسل منسوبا له !!

انت اثبت بهذا الكلام الساذج كتابية الإيمان ..




> وهذا قول بولس لا قول المسيح و لا قول الله



وفي هذه الجملة ثلاثة اغلاط !
أولا ليس هو قول بولس ، بل هو قول الوحي المقدس على لسان بولس !
ثانيا هو قول المسيح فهو الذي يقول على لسان الرسل
ثالثا طالما هو المسيح إذن هو قول الله !! لان المسيح هو الله !!



> فالمسيح قد ذكر أمورا كثيرة و أمثالا متعددة و لكنه لم يقل أنه هو الله أو أنه إله كامل أو إلهٌ في إنسان ،،،،



هذه مشكلتك انك لا ترى فما علاقتنا بها !؟

كونك لم تقرأ ان المسيح لم يقل انا الله فهذه مشكلة تخصك فقط ولا علاقة لنا بها !! ( طبعا هذا موضوع آخر للتتويه )
كما ان الهك الذي تعبده لم يقل انا الله لمحمده !! فلماذا تعبده وهو لم يقل انا الله !!؟



> لم يذكر أي شيء من ذلك، و أنا أقر أن هذا الكلام كله من كلام بولس ولا يوجد في كلام المسيح !


وكلام بولس هو كلام المسيح ، وبل وكلام العهد القديم هو كلام المسيح !!



> أقول: إن كان المسيح هو الله فلماذا لم يَقل أنه الله بصراحة واضحة لا شك فيها ؟!؟!


من قال انه لم يقل " انا الله " ؟؟

وما الداعي لان يقول انا الله ؟ ! ومن هو " الله " هذا !!!؟

وانا اقول لك " انا الله " ، إذن سأنتظر منك في ردك القادم ان تقول لي اعبدك يا مولكا مولكان لانك الله بدليل انك قلت " انا الله " ! سأنتظر يا عبدي ..



> إن مسألة كهذه لا يمكن أن ينساها الإله أو يغض الطرف عن تبيانها و توضيحها ، فلماذا لم يفعل ذلك المسيح ؟!؟!



من قال انه نساها ؟!
ومن انت لتقول انه " لا يمكن ان يغض الطرف " هل انت تقرر ما يقوله الله وما لا يقوله !!
وما الداعي ان يقولها وقد قالها في العهد القديم ( على فرض انه لم يقلها في الجديد ) !!
؟



> و لو نظرنا إلى العهد القديم في توراة موسى لرأينا الله يتكلم بكل صراحة أنه الله لا غيره ، فلماذا لم يقل المسيح ولو لمرة واحده في حياته كلها أنا الله ؟!


أولا : من قال انه لم يقل ؟!! تحب اجيب لك اقوال العلماء !!
ثانيا لماذا يقولها وقد قالها في العهد القديم !!!



> فهل غاب هذا عنه في العهد الجديد ؟؟؟


بالطبع لا لانه هو منذكر في العهد القديم والجديد ! فهل غاب عنك انه لم يغب عنه !



> هذا كلام بولس أيضا


اذن فهو كلام الله ...



> فإن المسيح *لم يقل* أنه تبنى أحد !





> إنني بحثت في كلام المسيح كله فلم أجده يتكلم في قضية التبني المشار إليها في حديثك



هذه مشكلتك أيضا وما لنا بها وبك علاقة !!



> لحظي قوله : أبي و أبــــيــــــــــكــــــــــــــــم !!!


صراحة لا اعلم ماذا اقول !

تقول كلام وتاتي لنا بنفسك بدليل الخطأ له !!
هل انت مصاب فإنفاصم بالشخصية !!

هذه دليل انه بنوته تختلف عن بنوتنا !

فلماذا لم يقل " ابينا " !!؟؟؟ بل قال " ابي و ابيكم " !!؟



> كما لو معناها : أبي الذي هو أبوكم أيضا مثلي .



دليلك !



> إذا لا يوجد شيء اسمه تبني في كلام المسيح



بل إذن لا يوجد شيء من العقل ولا المنهجية في كلام المسلم !
فإقرأ ولا تقل ما انا بقاريء !

ونحتم هذا الجزء بكلام المسيح على لسان يوحنا الرسول بعد كلام المسيح بلسان بولس الرسول

انجيل يوحنا 1 : 18

"الله لم يره أحد قط الابن *الوحيد *الذى هو فى حضن الاب هو خبر "



> هذه الآية لا تدل



دليلك !؟



> على أن المسيح هو مَن رأى الآب


من قال ان المسيح قد رأى الآب !؟

ثم انها تدل !
فهو في حضنه فكيف لم يراه !!



> النص غير هذا المفهوم


يا راجل ! بجد ، طيب احلف ! 
انت داخل تهزر !! ولا عايز تنطرد ! قولنا واحنا نريحك فلو كنت داخل تهزر مكانك في قسم الترفية ! ولو عايز تنطرد ، تأمر واحنا ننفذ يا سلام هو احنا عندنا كام مسلم جاهل !!

دليلك !



> هو ينفى أن يكون أحد قد رأى الآب


بالطبع ينفي ولكنه يثبت ان الإبن رأه لانه في حضنه !



> لا تعني الرؤية


دليلك !



> هي جمله أخرى تختلف عن الأولى !


دليلك !



> أقول : إن كثيرين من النصارى يستشهدون بمقالة اليهود و كلامهم، في كون المسيح يُعادل نفسه بالله ،،،،، فهل فهم اليهود هذا صحيحا ؟!؟!؟


وما علاقتنا بالنصارى !! النصارى انتهوا منذ عصر رسولك الكاذب ! هنا فقط مسيحيين !

ونعم فهو اليهود صحيحا !



> أولا: فهم اليهود كان عقيما قبيحا منتفيا بشهادة المسيح



بل فهمك انت هو العقيم القبيح المنتفي بشهادة المسيح !



> فقد قال في غير موضع عنهم أنهم قليلوا فهم أو عديموه



جميل وما علاقة هذا بهذا النص !؟



> 43 لِمَاذَا لاَ تَفْهَمُونَ كَلاَمِي؟ لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا قَوْلِي.



من فمك ادينك ، إذن المسيح عندما لا يفهم اليهود كلامه يقول لهم انهم لم يفهموه فاين قال لهم انهم لم يفهموه هنا ! صراحة !



> بل تعدى ذلك إلا أن ينسبهم إلى أب الكذب ، وهو إبليس ، و أبناء الكذاب كذابون !



ما علاقة الكذب بعدم الفهم !! وبهذا انت اثبت انك ابن الكاذب والكاذب هو من حلل الكذب اي محمدك !



> إذا فاليهود بلا فهم


دليلك !



> فلو قالوا أن المسيح يعادل نفسه بالله فلا ينبغي أن نأخذ عنهم ما يقولونه


وما علاقتنا نحن المسيحيين بما تأخذوه انتم وبما لا تأخذوه !! خد ما تاخد ولا تاخد ما لا تاخد فما علاتنا بكم !!



> و السبب أنهم يجدفون على المسيح و على الله ،،،،


دليلك في هذا الموقف ..



> فهم يريدون تغرير الناس بالمسيح فقالوا أنه يعادل الله ، ليوقعوا الناس في فتنة ليرجموا المسيح !


دليلك في هذا الموقف تحديدا !



> هذا ما أراده اليهود !!!


صدق رسول اللات صلى اللات عليه وسلم !
بلطجة !! جاي بتبلطج علينا !! هانقول ايه ، إرهابي اصيل !



> أما قولهم أن المسيح يعادل الله ، فهو لم يدَّعي ذلك أبدا في أي جملة من كلامه ...


بل ادعى هذا في نفس الآية !



> فهذا لا يعني أنه و الله شخص واحد


دليلك !!



> بل أننا لا نقول لغويا : التفاحة تعادل التفاحة !!! ، بل أقول : التفاحة تعادل البرتقالة في الحجم مثلا !


والله لا يعادله اي احد في اي شيء منه فطالما المسيح يعادل الله اذن المسيح هو الله وسننتظر منك الدليل !



> ففي المعادلة المتساوية طرفين مختلفين و ليس طرف واحد !


اي معادلة !! معادلة التفاحة ؟!



> أكرر :


طظ في تكرارك بدون ادلة !



> و المحصِّلة ألا نأخذ عنهم ديننا


احنا مالنا بدينكم ! دينكم فعلا مأخوذ عن اليهود قاطبة والخرافات والأساطير !! فما علاقتنا بدينكم !



> لأنهم كذابون و أبوهم هو ابليس أبو الكذب !!!.


دليلك ؟



> هل يوجد دليل من كلام المسيح على ذلك يا نانسي ؟!؟


بالطبع وتم ايراده !!



> أين قال المسيح أنه الخالق يا نانسي ؟؟؟!


طالما قال انه يهوه اذن فهو الخالق ! وما قاله في العهد القديم هو ما قاله !
ام اننا سنكرر كل كلامه في العهد القديم !



> أقول: إن كان المسيح إلها فلماذا لم يعرف متى الساعة ، إقرئي :




من قال انه لم يعرف الساعة !!

اقرأ انت : 

*هَل كانَ المَسِيح يجَهَل يَوم وسَاعة نِهاية العالم ؟*




> أقول : الأفضل يا نانسي أن تقولي : يُخبر الناس أنه الله .


لا يوجد افضل وافضل من لانه يخبر الناس عن الله الذي هو هو !



> فقولك يُخبر عن الله ،، تختلف عن يُخبر أنه الله


دليلك !



> أليس كذلك ؟


ليس كذلك ..



> هذا تكلمت فيه أعلاه ، و أزيد : هل يوجد طريقة للصلح الإلهي من غير الظهور في الجسد و حمل اللعنة ؟!؟



اجرة الخطية موت ولا يوجد الا طريق خلاص المسيح ...


---------------------------------------------
*
إلى هنا أوضح لكم قوة المسلم !

 هل لاحظتم انه لم يستطع ان يحضر تفسير مسيحي واحد لاي شيء تكلم فيه !! لنا تاريخ لفترة 20 قرنا في كل المجالات العلمية اللاهوتية ويأتي مسلم من اتباع امة " ما انا بقاريء " ليقول لنا " لم يقل " و " لا يدل " !!
اعرفتم قوة المسلم وقوة المسيحي !

المسيحي حينما يتكلم يتكلم من القرآن والتفاسير والأحاديث وشروحاتها وكتب علماء الإسلام ومع ذلك نجد المسلم يهرب من كل هذا ويضعف الأحاديث الصحيحة والبخاري ومسلم وما اسفلهما ويخترع نظريات لم يات بها اي كائن اسلامي الا هو !

اما المسلم فعندما يتكلم في الكتاب يتحاشيى ان يحضر اي تفسير لاي كلمة يقولها ويظل يقول بأكثر من موضوع واضعا نفسه في مقام العلماء وان سأته في شيء في قرانه تجده يفر هاربا !!

هذا هو المسلم !

سيتم التبليغ عن هذه المشاركة لتحذف لان المنتدى ليس لذوي الإحتياجات العقلية الخاصة في الحوار الديني !



منتظر منك الدليل على كل كلمة قلتها وسألتك فيها ... :spor22:*​


----------



## عماد الدين (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الشرح ولاكن .............من هو عيسى هل هو الروح القدس أم هو الابن ام هو الاب ؟؟؟
من ولد عيسى وكيف لرب ان يكون مولود من امرائة وكيف لرب ان يترك الناس تصلبه وهو القادر على قتلهم جميعا وخلق قوم أخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2011)

> شكرا على الشرح ولاكن .............من هو عيسى هل هو الروح القدس أم هو الابن ام هو الاب ؟؟؟


عيسى شخصية قرانية لا نعرف عنها شيء نحن المسيحيين ، ما نعرفه هو يسوع المسيح رب الكل


المسيح هو الله وهو كأقنوم اقنوم الإبن وليس الروح القدس ولا الآب

المسيح مولود من الله قبل كل الدهور اما بجسده فهذا حدث منذ حوالى 200 حام كان هذا بواسطة السيدة العذراء جسديا فقد 
الرب مولود من امراه بجسده فقط ولكنه ازلي لا بداية له

والرب هو من اراد ان يصلبه الناس لكي تتحرر انت وانا من الخطية


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2011)

> أوكي يسوع المسيح ادا من هو الاب ومن هو الروح القدس




الله الواحد موجود ... الآب
الله الواحد عاقل ناطق ... الإبن
الله الواحد روح ... الروح القدس


أنظر الى هذه الصورة ...










> وانتم تقولون الاب رب والروح القدس رب وياسوع رب وليسوا ثلاثة ارباب بل هم واحد ؟؟؟؟؟



نعم ،، ما المشكلة في ذلك !

كل زاوية في المثلث تمثل كل المثلث لانه قائم عليها الضلعان الذان يكونان المثلث

ولكنه ليس ثلاثة مثلثاث بل مثلث واحد



> نت تقول أن يسوع مولود من الاب ادا من هو الرب الاب ام ياسوع ؟؟؟


الآب والإبن والروح القدس ثلاثة اقانيم وهم رب واحد وليسوا ثلاثة ارباب 


> ومادخل الرب الثالث الروح القدس ؟؟


يعني اية ما دخل !

الروح القدس هو طبيعة الله فالله روح 



> كيف لرب أن يقتل نفسه لكي يحرر من خلقهم من خطاياهم


لانه يحبك فليتك تحبه



> ومعناه أننا ادا ارتكبنا اخطاء الان فعادي فيسوع قتل نفسه وحررنا صح


لا ، ليس " صح "

شورط غفران الخطايا الآن

1. قبول المسيح إلها وربا ومخلصا من خطايانا ( ولكن اي خطايانا ؟! )
2. الخطايا* السابقة* التي قدمنا توبه عنها كاملة بقلب كامل وعدم النية في العودة اليها 
3. التناول من الأسرار المقدسة


​


----------



## khair (8 يناير 2011)

لانه يحبك فليتك تحبه

طيب ، إنتم بتقولوا إنوا يسوع مات على الصليب من أجل كل بني آدم ،،،،،

السؤال : هل يهوذا الإسخريوطي بلا خطية أم بخطية يا مولكا ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2011)

> لانه يحبك فليتك تحبه



لا مش بيحبك وانت كدا عشان انت أفاق كذاب مدلس لا تبحث عن الحق !!



> السؤال : هل يهوذا الإسخريوطي بلا خطية أم بخطية يا مولكا ؟؟


بعد الأدلة هاجاوبك عشان تعرف تتكلم ازاي بالدليل ...

منتظر ما طلبته سابقا ..


----------



## khair (8 يناير 2011)

دليلك على هالمثلث المقلوب ؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2011)

khair قال:


> دليلك على هالمثلث المقلوب ؟!



تدارك قواك وحاول أن تقرا كلامي :::



> بعد الأدلة هاجاوبك عشان تعرف تتكلم ازاي بالدليل ...
> 
> منتظر ما طلبته سابقا ..


----------



## khair (8 يناير 2011)

ما كلَّمني نصراني - على كثرتهم - كما تكلمني أنت !!!

أنت فريد ،،، إذا كانت مشاركاتك مثل ردودك عليّ فلا عجب أن تصل عددها إلى ( 10 484 ) !!!!

فعلا نقاش معك !


----------



## khair (8 يناير 2011)

لأريح السائل ، فإن هذا المثلث لم يرَه المسيح في عمره حتى مات !


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2011)

> ما كلَّمني نصراني - على كثرتهم - كما تكلمني أنت !!!


بل لم يكلمك نصراني أصلا ، لانك لم تكن موجودا في عصر رسولك " عصر النصارى " ..



> أنت فريد ،،،


بل مولكا .. 
.


> إذا كانت مشاركاتك مثل ردودك عليّ فلا عجب أن تصل عددها إلى ( 10 484 ) !!!!


بل لو كانتك كلها كهذا لوصلت الى المليار ! فما اجهل المسلم !



> فعلا نقاش معك !



تقصد ،، 
فلا نقاش معك ، !
ولا نقاش لك في المنتدى كله الا بالدليل فنحن لسنا لدينا الوقت لأحاديث الصباح !


----------



## جون ويسلي (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز مولكا
وانا كنت هجاوب الاخ خير ولكن كلامك يكفي شكرا لك

وسؤالي للاخ خير؟
ياريت تحدد ماذا تريد ان تعرف عن المسيح (حدد الجزئية المعينة التي تريد ان تعرفها ) وسنجيبك بكل وضوح


----------



## khair (8 يناير 2011)

أشكرك يا جون لأسلوبك اللبق 

قبل الجزئية ،،،،

لقد استشهدت بالإنجيل ، فهل ينبغي أن أستشهد بالتفاسير على وجه الإلزام أم لا ؟

هذا أولا ،،،

ثانيا : أليس مِن الأفضل بدل شطب المشاركات التي لا يرغب فيها المنتدى أن يُبقيها و يُرد عليها بشكل علمي ولو كان دقيق ؟؟؟

ثم ،،،

إن الطعن في نبينا صلى الله عليه و سلم في أي مداخلة ما هو بالأسلوب العلمي ولا المؤدب و لا أعرف بماذا يوصف !

فلو كان البحث المطروح في رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم لكان مسموح للمشارك التشكيك حتى نرد عليه ، أما أن تكون دندنة أي متكلم في أي إضافة فهذه طريقة صبيانية طفولية .


أما سؤالي فهو في ذات المسيح ، كيف يُخاطب الناس نقلا عن الله ، ثُم يُقال هو الله 

أي أنه في كثير من العبارات يقول أبي أرسلني ، سمعت من أبي ، أبي أعطاني ، أبي كذا أبي كذا 

كيف طار هو الآب و ما هو إلا ناقل و مُخبر عن الله ؟؟؟

هذا سؤالي و أتمنى أن لا نخرج من هذه النقطة قبل خِتامها .

و أرجو إجابتي : هل الإنجيل مصدر أم هو مقيد بالتفاسير ؟!؟!

و شكرا لك جون


----------



## himo (8 يناير 2011)

> إلى هنا أوضح لكم قوة المسلم !
> 
> هل لاحظتم انه لم يستطع ان يحضر تفسير مسيحي واحد لاي شيء تكلم فيه !! لنا  تاريخ لفترة 20 قرنا في كل المجالات العلمية اللاهوتية ويأتي مسلم من  اتباع امة " ما انا بقاريء " ليقول لنا " لم يقل " و " لا يدل " !!
> اعرفتم قوة المسلم وقوة المسيحي !
> ...



ليس شرطاً ياعزيزي ، فهناك مثلاً مسيحي ادعى كذباً وجود حديث لامتن له ولم  نرى له دليل صادق أو كاذب أو حتى تفسير عقلي لقوله ! فمثل قوله هذا لايهرب  منه المسلمين وإنما يضحكون منه وعليه لأنه اخترع كائن اسلامي لم يأت به إلا هو !!
​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يناير 2011)

> أما سؤالي فهو في ذات المسيح ، كيف يُخاطب الناس نقلا عن الله ، ثُم يُقال هو الله


*دا طبيعى لكنه يتطلب من سيادتك فهم طبيعة المسيح
فهو الكلمة الازلى الذى فى حضن الاب والكلمة هو ذات الله
وهو الذى اتى فى الزمن فى شخص المسيح يسوع 
فكان يخبر عن الاب فى تجسده وهو بنفسه كائن فى حضن الاب **من حيث طبيعته الالوهية*
*وانا اسالك سؤال كيف يظهر يهوه لموسى فى العليقة ويقال عنه ملاك يهوه
فهو ينقل كلام يهوه لموسى وهو نفسه يهوه*


> أي أنه في كثير من العبارات يقول أبي أرسلني ، سمعت من أبي ، أبي أعطاني ، أبي كذا أبي كذا


*صح ابيه ارسله ايه المشكلة
وسمع من ابيه وكمل باقى العدد يقول هذا لم يفعله ابراهيم مع ان ابراهيم سمع من الله لكن الابن سمع ومازال بحكم طبيعته فهو الكلمة الموجود فى علاقة ازلية معه
ومش فاهم ايه كذا وكذا
فى كذاهات كتير
فى انا والاب واحد
من رانى كانه راى الاب
انا فى الاب والاب فى
الاب حال فى 
مامهو للاب هو لى
دى كذا كذا من اللى بتقوله ايه رائيك فيهم
*


> كيف طار هو الآب و ما هو إلا ناقل و مُخبر عن الله ؟؟؟


*لانه هو الكلمة المرسل المخبر عن الاب ايه مشكلتك؟؟؟
 هو ظهورات يهوه  فى القديم لم يكن هو يهوه ذاته
*


> هل الإنجيل مصدر أم هو مقيد بالتفاسير ؟!؟!


*لم نجد فى التفاسير ماهو ضد متن النص الانجيلى من حقك تنتقد التفاسير ان رائيت انها عكس النص الانجيلى وان لم يثبت عكس ذلك فانت ملتزم باقوال اهل الكتاب رغم عن انفك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

> لقد استشهدت بالإنجيل ، فهل ينبغي أن أستشهد بالتفاسير على وجه الإلزام أم لا ؟


انت لم تستشهد بالإنجيل بل بتفسيرك الخاطيء للإنجيل وهذا مرفوض ..



> ثانيا : أليس مِن الأفضل بدل شطب المشاركات التي لا يرغب فيها المنتدى أن يُبقيها و يُرد عليها بشكل علمي ولو كان دقيق ؟؟؟



أولا : لا ليس من الأفضل بل أسوأ الكل ، فأنك تقتنع ان تفسيرك هو الصحيح ونحن نقتنع ان تفسير 20 قرنا من الزمان هو الصحيح ، وتفسير الكتاب كما نحياة في كل يحاتنا هو الصحيح .. إلخ وعليه فمن سيفصل بيننا ، فلابد ان يكون للحوار ثمر ، وليس كلاما " دردشة " ..

ثانيا : يا عيني على البجاحة ، تطالب من يرد عليك بالدليل وانت لم تقدم ولا 1/5 دليل واحد !! بل وبشكل علمي بل ودقيق ايضا !! بل ويبقيها من الأساس ! ، إلتزم بالقوانين فلن تحذف مشاركاتك !



> إن الطعن في نبينا صلى الله عليه و سلم في أي مداخلة ما هو بالأسلوب العلمي ولا المؤدب و لا أعرف بماذا يوصف !


اين الطعن !؟



> فلو كان البحث المطروح في رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم لكان مسموح للمشارك التشكيك حتى نرد عليه ، أما أن تكون دندنة أي متكلم في أي إضافة فهذه طريقة صبيانية طفولية .


من يقول المسموح وغير المسموح ! هل انت أم انا ؟




> أما سؤالي فهو في ذات المسيح ، كيف يُخاطب الناس نقلا عن الله ، ثُم يُقال هو الله


اطرح سؤالك الجديد في موضوع منفصل ، فالمرة القادمة سيتم فصلك من المنتدى لتماديك في الخطأ !



> كيف طار هو الآب *و ما هو إلا ناقل و مُخبر عن الله ؟؟؟*


دليلك على الجزء الأخير !



> و أرجو إجابتي : هل الإنجيل مصدر أم هو مقيد بالتفاسير ؟!؟!



الإنجيل بتفسير الأباء والعلماء المحافظون هو المصدر لا بتفسيرك !



> فهناك مثلاً مسيحي ادعى كذباً وجود حديث لامتن له ولم  نرى له دليل صادق أو كاذب أو حتى تفسير عقلي لقوله !


كونك لم ترى هذه مشكلتك فالرؤية عندك ضعيفة كما يبدو ، 
اما كونك لم ترى دليلا فأقول لك هل طلبت منه في الموضوع !؟



> فمثل قوله هذا لايهرب  منه المسلمين وإنما يضحكون منه وعليه لأنه اخترع كائن اسلامي لم يأت به إلا هو !!


وفي هذا ادعاء ايضا فمن الذي قال انه لم يأت به الا هو ، هل انت !؟


----------



## عماد الدين (9 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> الله الواحد موجود ... الآب
> الله الواحد عاقل ناطق ... الإبن
> الله الواحد روح ... الروح القدس
> 
> ...


مشكوووووووووور ياغالي


----------



## جون ويسلي (9 يناير 2011)

> khair قال:
> 
> 
> > أشكرك يا جون لأسلوبك اللبق
> ...


 
_مع انهم ردو عليك كثيرا في هذه النقطة ولكن سأجيبك ايضا._

_اولا لازم تعرف كويس ان الله غير محدود._
_ركز معايا ارجوك..._
_يعني الله غير مادي او بجسم معين ._
_وان الله ماليء السموات والارض _
_يعني في كل مكان ولا يخلو منه مكان _
_اما ظهوره في المسيح لا يعني انه تحدد وصار محدودا في هذا الجسد (المسيح)_
_بالتحديد ولكن هذا الظهور هو ظهور من نوع خاص ظهور ارادي فكري جوهري._
_ كما تجلي للجبل لموسى عندكم .في القرأن _
_فهل عندما تجلى للجبل لموسى ترك العرش والسماء السابعة .؟؟؟؟؟_
_هل عندما ظهر كانت السموات تخلو منه.؟؟؟_


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

> * ثانيا شيئ محير جدا الاب هو الله والابن هو الله وروح القدس هو الله هادا شيئ مفهوم جدا جدا *


صديقي ، انا لم افهم ، كيف يكون محير ومفهوم في نفس الوقت ؟! ام انه محير ولكنه مفهوم لك ؟ 



> * ولاكن في مثلثك الاب ليس الابن وليس الروح القدس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هنا يتوقف عقلي  عن الحراك لانني لم افهم كيف أن الاب والابن هما الله معناه هما واحد ولاكن  الاب ليس هو الابن ؟؟؟؟*


نعم ، الآب ليس الإبن ولا الروح القدس 
الإبن ليس الآب ولا الروح القدس
الروح القدس ليس الآب ولا الإبن
لان كل زاوية في المثلث تمثل المثلث كله لان المثلث قائم عليها ولكن الزاوية ا غير الزاوية ب غير الزاوية ج



> * حسسنا لو سمحت زميلي الكريم الفاضل اين اجد في االكتاب المقدس هادا المثلث *



هذا المثلث ليس مرسوما في الكتاب المقدس بالطبع لانه ليس كتاب مثلثات ، بل انه رسم بسيط لتوضيح طبيعة العلاقة بين الأقانيم الثلاثة في الله الواحد مستوحى من كل الكتاب ولكن لمن هو جديد ولمنلا يعرف المسيحية فليس من المعقول ان اشرح لك كل الكتاب في موضوع واحد لكي تفهم الثالوث بل نحن نبسط الأمثلة لكي يفهم الكل ومع هذا فلا يوجد مثال واحد كامل في كل النواحي فالمثال الصالح في نقطة لا تجده صالحا في غيرها وهكذا لانه لا يوجد شبيه ولا اي مقارنة بين الله وبين اي مثال آخر !



> * أنا احب الله شيئ لا نقاش فيه واعلم انه يحبني *


ان تحب الله شيء ، وانت تعتقد انك تحبه شيء !


----------



## عماد الدين (9 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> صديقي ، انا لم افهم ، كيف يكون محير ومفهوم في نفس الوقت ؟! ام انه محير ولكنه مفهوم لك ؟
> لالا أنا قصدي أني في حيرة معناه عندما تكمل الجملة قلت انا في حيرة من شيئ الاول وقلت أن الشيئ الأول واضح واكملة الشيئ الثاني الدي أنا في حيرة منو ا
> 
> 
> ...


لالا انا احب الله واعبده لانه خلقني لا لشيئ الى لعبادته


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

> * لالا أنا قصدي أني في حيرة معناه عندما تكمل الجملة قلت انا في حيرة من شيئ  الاول وقلت أن الشيئ الأول واضح واكملة الشيئ الثاني الدي أنا في حيرة منو  ا*


ما هو الشيء الثاني ؟



> *أنا حسم مافهمتك يازميلي الكريم
> هو أن الله مثلا هو الاب والابن هو عقله والروح القدس هو روحه
> 
> ** وفهمت ان الله سمى عقله بالابن وسمى روحه بالروح القدس ؟؟؟ هادا فهمي لما قلته لي *


صحيح بنسبة 70 % والباقي سأنتظر عليه لكي تفهمه فيما بعد لأني اعتقد صعوبة وصوله اليك الىن فسأنتظر عليه فيما بعد فهناك اشياء مغلوطة سوف اوضحها لك فيما بعد لان وقتي يكاد يكون معدوما !



> * لاكن كيف لله أن يرسل جزء من نفسه الى البشر ؟؟؟ معناه عندما ولد يسوع معناه الاب بقى بدون عقل في السماء ؟؟ *


الإبن ليس جزء من الله ولكنه كل الله
الآب ليس جزء من الله ولكنه كل الله
الروح القدس ليس جزء من الله لكنه كل الله

الله لم يرسل جزء بل أرسل نفسه اي جاء هو بنفسه الينا واقنوم الإبن هو اقنوم الظهور الإلهي في العهدين القديم والجديد فلذا هو من يظهر في العهد القديم والجديد


فالله عندما يحل يظهر في مكان ( اقنوم الإبن ) لا ينتقص منه مكان لانه ماليء الكل ولا يوجد ما لا يوجد فيه ، ولكن هو يظهر لنا ..



> * معناه ومافهمته منك اخي الفاضل أن هادا المثلث من فهم المسيحين فقط غير  مدكور في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟ ادا ادا أردت زميلي أعطيني كلام من الكتاب  المقدس يدل على أن الله والابن وروح القدس هما واحد*



لا ، ليس فهم المسيحيين بل اعلان الله للرسل ونقل الرسل للحقيقة الإلهية لنا الى الآن كما هى مكتوبة في الكتاب المقدس


كما قلت هذا موضوع كبير جدا ولكن حسب ضيق وقتي الىن سأعطيك روابط لتقرأهاو تسمعها وفيما بعد عندما يتوفر الوقت سأتي اليك :

http://copticwave.com/theology/theology6.htm
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27166
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127311
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47185
http://www.fatherbassit.com/sermons/lahot_room5.wma
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36211
http://www.orsozox.com/forums/733502-post1.html



> لالا انا احب الله واعبده لانه خلقني لا لشيئ الى لعبادته


الله لم يخلق شيء لعبادته فهو لا يحتاج لعبادته وان كان يحتاج فلن يحتاجها من انسان بل على الأقل من ملاك !


----------



## عماد الدين (9 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> ما هو الشيء الثاني ؟
> هو ماوضحته لك أنا الله هو الابن وهو الروح القدس ولاكن هم واحد
> معلش بدات افهمك
> 
> ...


مشكووووووور انت انسان عظيم أرجوا اني لم ازعجك لإانا لا انام من كثرة التفكير في الثلوث


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 يناير 2011)

أخى الفاضل
لا تطلب ما يفوق عقلك وعقول البشر والملائكة
فالثالوث هو الطبيعة الإلهية
الله الواحد هو ذات عاقل حىّ ، آب إبن روح قدس
وهذه الطبيعة الإلهية لم نكتشفها نحن ، بل إن الله صانع المعجزات هو الذى أعلنها لنا
فنحن نؤمن بها لأن الذى قال بها هو الله الصادق
أما محاولة حصر الله داخل العقل ، والإحاطة به من كل النواحى ، فإنه أمر مستحيل
لأن الله الغير محدود ، لا يمكن للعقل المحدود أن يحيط به 
ومن يحاول أن يفعل ذلك ، سيتعب نفسه بلا جدوى ، وقد يطير النوم من عيونه فعلاً ، بلا جدوى أيضاً
فالشيئ المعقول هو أن أعمل بعقلى ، بكل قوته ، ولكن داخل حدوده ، لئلا يتلف


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2011)

++++++++++++++++++


----------



## vet muslima (8 فبراير 2011)

[QUOTE
[ وإذ قال الله ياعيسى بن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اتخذونى وأمى إلهين من دون الله ] (سورة المائدة)
هذا الثالوث المريمى الخاطئ لا علاقة له بالمسيحية ، وهو بدعة خرجت فى القرن السادس وحاربتها المسيحية ، وتم حرم المبتدعين وقطعهم من المسيحية فى وقتها

][/QUOTE]
انت متأكد ان انتوا حاربتوها امال ليه بتحلفوا بالعذراء مريم وبتطلبوا منها انها تحميكوا


----------



## جون ويسلي (8 فبراير 2011)

vet muslima قال:


> [QUOTE
> [ وإذ قال الله ياعيسى بن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اتخذونى وأمى إلهين من دون الله ] (سورة المائدة)
> هذا الثالوث المريمى الخاطئ لا علاقة له بالمسيحية ، وهو بدعة خرجت فى القرن
> 
> ...




[/QUOTE]


_اخي العزيز _
_العموميات والسطحيات محدودة الفكر دي لا يؤخذ بها .!!_
_ولما تسمع كلام من شيوخك يجب ان تطالبهم بالدليل على هذا الافتراء الغبي.!!_
_ده لو كنت باحث نزيه بيعرف اصول الحوار المثقف.._
_فأنت مطالب بالدليل على كلامك هذا ..؟؟_
_وان لم يكن معك دليل فلا داعي تضيع وقتنا معك.._
_وانا اقول لك ان القرأن هو ليس من عند الله بل انه مجرد مجموعة اقوال بدويون يدعون النبوة._
_فأين الدليل على ان القرأن كلام الله .؟؟؟؟_


----------



## ابن الكلمة (8 فبراير 2011)

رائع ، ربنا يباركك 

مدونتى الالكترونية
ابن الكلمة 
www.drsamtc.blogspot.com​


----------



## جون ويسلي (9 فبراير 2011)

> ابن الكلمة قال:
> 
> 
> > رائع ، ربنا يباركك ​
> ...


 
ممتاز ابن الكلمة


----------



## jawhara (11 فبراير 2011)

> أمثلة بسيطة للتوضيح (مع فارق التشبيه):
> + الشمس : القرص – الأشعة – الحرارة


وهل القرص هو الشمس  الجواب لا 
حيث نجد 
الإله الواحد : الآب  الإبن  الروح القدس 
المسيحيون يقولون أن الآب هو الله و الإبن هو الله و الروح القدس هو الله
بينما الأمثلة المعطاة لا يمكن أن نقول بالمثل
 الشمس : القرص – الأشعة – الحرارة 
القرص هو الشمس  خاطئ


----------



## Desert Rose (11 فبراير 2011)

jawhara قال:


> وهل القرص هو الشمس  الجواب لا
> حيث نجد
> الإله الواحد : الآب  الإبن  الروح القدس
> المسيحيون يقولون أن الآب هو الله و الإبن هو الله و الروح القدس هو الله
> ...



*يعنى  ايه القرص هو الشمس خاطئ ؟ امال الشمس عبارة عن ايه ؟

مثال تانى مع الفارق ,لما احب اعرف جوهرة ,اقول انتى عبارة عن ايه ؟نفس وروح وجسد ولكن فى نفس الوقت انتى شخص واحد 
نفس جوهرة هى انتى 
جسد جوهرة هو انتى 
روح جوهرة هى انتى ايضا 
وكل ده فى شخص واحد وليس ثلاثة اشخاص 
الكتاب يؤكد ان الله واحد ولكن طبيعته انه مثلث الاقانيم وده شئ طبيعى 
يعنى ايه الله واحد ,وحدانية مصمته ؟ لا الله واحد ولكن وحدانيته جامعه ومانعه فى نفس الوقت 

*


----------



## jawhara (11 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *يعنى ايه القرص هو الشمس خاطئ ؟ امال الشمس عبارة عن ايه ؟*
> 
> *مثال تانى مع الفارق ,لما احب اعرف جوهرة ,اقول انتى عبارة عن ايه ؟نفس وروح وجسد ولكن فى نفس الوقت انتى شخص واحد *
> *نفس جوهرة هى انتى *
> ...


 ماذا تقصدين بالنفس ؟ اذا كنت تقصدين النفس هو الجسد + الروح مجتمعين غير متفرقين
فإن جسد جوهرة  هو نفس جوهرة  
روح جوهرة  هو نفس جوهرة  
ونحن نعلم أن الآب ليس هو الإبن
الآب ليس هو الروح القدس


----------



## The Antiochian (11 فبراير 2011)

*شوفي يا جوهرة*
*الإله الحقيقي لا يشبهه شيئ*
*فالتشبيه يكون لفكرة معينة وليس للإله ككل*
*يعني لما أقول لك أنت رقيقة كالوردة*
*هل ستقولين : لا يجوز ذلك لأن الورد نبات وأنا إنسان !!!!*

*التشبيه الخاص بالشمس يشرح فكرة ثلاثة أقانيم ومع ذلك الإله واحد*

*رغم أن الكوكب هو الشمس ، إلا أنك إذا رأيت نوره من النافذة ستقولين بأن الشمس مشرقة اليوم ، ولو أغمضت عيناك وسرت في نورها ستشعرين بحرارة فتقولين أن الشمس مشرقة .*

*ممكن أشرح لك بمثال آخر*
*مثلث ب ج د من الذهب (يعني طبيعته ذهب)*
*الإله طبيعته اللاهوت*

*المثلث واحد*
*الإله واحد*

*المثلث من 3 رؤوس*
*الإله من 3 أقانيم*

*طبيعة كل رأس من الذهب*
*طبيعة كل أقنوم اللاهوت*

*ب ليس ج كلاهما من الذهب*
*الآب ليس الابن وكلاهما لاهوت*

*أتمنى أن تكون الفكرة وضحت*


----------



## jawhara (11 فبراير 2011)

> يعني لما أقول لك أنت رقيقة كالوردة
> هل ستقولين : لا يجوز ذلك لأن الورد نبات وأنا إنسان !!!!



يعني لما أقول لك أنت رقيقة كالوردة 
هذا تشبيه ولكن عندما تقول لي 
جوهرة هي الوردة
السؤال الذي سأطرحه هو ماذا تقصد ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (11 فبراير 2011)

jawhara قال:


> ماذا تقصدين بالنفس ؟ اذا كنت تقصدين النفس هو الجسد + الروح مجتمعين غير متفرقين
> فإن جسد جوهرة  هو نفس جوهرة
> روح جوهرة  هو نفس جوهرة
> ونحن نعلم أن الآب ليس هو الإبن
> الآب ليس هو الروح القدس



*يعنى ايه النفس هى الجسد +الروح مجتمعين مش متفرقين ؟
طيب ماهو الاب والابن والروح القدس الثلاثة اقانيم هم طبيعة الله الواحد ومجتمعين فى شخص واحد ومش متفرقين 

هما متمايزين عن بعض ولكن مش متفرقين ولا مفصولين ولكن مجتمعين فى شخص واحد 
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 فبراير 2011)

موضوع هام جدا


----------



## جون ويسلي (11 فبراير 2011)

> jawhara قال:
> 
> 
> > وهل القرص هو الشمس الجواب لا
> ...


 


_اوضحلك الامور اكثر_

_تخيل انني بتكلم معك على الياهو صوت وصورة.(مايك وكاميرة)_
_وعرفت عني كل شيء من شكلي .وعقلي وتفكير ي .وشخصيتي الخ..._
_هل انا ذهبت اليك وانت جالس امام الكمبيوتر ؟؟_
_ام انني كما انا جالس في مكاني.؟؟؟_
_كذلك الله تكلم معنا ووضح لنا كل شيء من خلال شخص المسيح الانسان وهو اعظم من كل شيء يتناسب مع عقولنا نحن البشر بصفته انسان مثلنا وشابهنا في كل شيء (ماعدا الخطية)_
_فألله نحن لم نراه وهو لم يترك مكانه او تحدد في شخص المسيح اثناء تجسده._
_بل هو موجود بتمامه وكماله في كل مكان._
_وهذا التجسد هو تجسد فكري _
_دعك من التشبيه بقرص الشمس او غيره من التشبيهات التوضيحية._
_ببساطة متناهية_
_الآب الله وهو كائنٌ دوماً بلا ولادة، لأنه لم يلده أحدٌ وهو والدُ الابن ولادة أزلية والابنُ الله هو كائنٌ دوماً مع الآب مولوداً منه بلا زمن ومنذ الأزل، بلا سيلان لا انفعال ولا انفصال. والروح القدس الله وهو قوة تقديس وقيّومٌ ومنبثق من الآب بلا انفصال ومستريحٌ في الابن، ومساوٍ للآب والابن في الجوهر. 
الكلمة حاضرٌ دوماً للآب حضوراً جوهرياً.* والكلمة أيضاً حركة العقل الطبيعية التي بموجبها يتحرك ويعقل ويفكر(اي الاب)*. وهي له بمثابة النور والشعاع. وتكون الكلمة أيضاً داخلية متكلّمة في القلب. وتكون أيضاً الفكرة المرسلة. وعليه إنّ الله الكلمة ذو جوهر وأقنوم. أما الكلمات الثلاث الأخرى فهي قوى النفس. ومن ثمَّ لا تُعتبر أنها في أقنوم خاص بها، لأن الأولى منها وليدة العقل الطبيعية، نابعة منه نبعاً طبيعياً. والثانية يُقال لها الداخلية والثالثة هي الخارجية. _


----------



## abu-firas (11 فبراير 2011)

تقولون ان الله له ثلاثة اقانيم 
وان الاقنوم الثاني (الابن) له لاهوت(طبيعة الهية) وله ناسوت(طبيعة بشرية)
وتقولون ان الاقنوم الثاني مات بعد الصلب على الصليب
فمن الذي مات الناسوت (الطبيعة البشرية) ام اللاهوت (الطبيعة الالهية) ام ماتو الاثنين معا لاهوتا وناسوتا؟؟؟؟


----------



## Heartless (11 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع رائع
شكرا*


----------



## Heartless (11 فبراير 2011)

*



			تقولون ان الله له ثلاثة اقانيم 
وان الاقنوم الثاني (الابن) له لاهوت(طبيعة الهية) وله ناسوت(طبيعة بشرية)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الاقنوم الثانى الابن فى وقت من الاوقات اخذ طبيعة ناسوتية "جسد بشرى" و لم يكن له الطبيعتين من الازل
و الاقنوم الثانى هو الله ايضا فالله ببساطة ظهر فى الجسد فى وقت من الاوقات ليتمم الفداء




			وتقولون ان الاقنوم الثاني مات بعد الصلب على الصليب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نحن لم نقل هذا
الاقنوم لا يموت




			فمن الذي مات الناسوت (الطبيعة البشرية) ام اللاهوت (الطبيعة الالهية) ام ماتو الاثنين معا لاهوتا وناسوتا؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الجسد الذى اخذه الله "الطبيعة البشرية" و التى لها كل الصفات البشرية "ما خلا الخطية" هو من مات
اما الطبيعة الالهية فلا تموت*


----------



## abu-firas (11 فبراير 2011)

طيب اذا كانت الطبيعة البشرية هي من مات وان الطبيعة الالهية بقيت دون موت
فأين الفداء وأين الخلاص واين تضحية الاب بأبنه
فالبشر يموتون كل يوم ....و لا يقومون بتخليص البشرية من الذنوب
فموت اي بشر او طبيعة بشرية ليس تضحية لله بأبنه
فكثير من البشر قتل قبل موت ناسوت الاقنوم الثاني وكثير من البشر قتلو بعد موت ناسوت الاقنوم الثاني


----------



## Heartless (11 فبراير 2011)

> طيب اذا كانت الطبيعة البشرية هي من مات وان الطبيعة الالهية بقيت دون موت
> فأين الفداء وأين الخلاص واين تضحية الاب بأبنه
> فالبشر يموتون كل يوم ....و لا يقومون بتخليص البشرية من الذنوب
> فموت اي بشر او طبيعة بشرية ليس تضحية لله بأبنه
> فكثير من البشر قتل قبل موت ناسوت الاقنوم الثاني وكثير من البشر قتلو بعد موت ناسوت الاقنوم الثاني



*اجل صدقت
موت اى بشر لا يمكن ان يفدى احدا
لان هذا البشر لا يستطيع فداء نفسه حتى لانه خاطى فكيف سيفدى احد ؟
لذلك كان لابد من تجسد الله

و من مات عنا هو "الله المتجسد"
فعندما يمون فلان لات نقول "مات جسد فلان" بل مات "فلان"
و من مات عمليا " هو الجسد الذى اخه الله" بحكم طبيعته البشرية االقابلة للموت لان اللاهوت لا يموت
لكن بشكل عام من مات عنا هو "الكلمة المتجسد" كالمثل تماما

الله المتجسد
له طبيعتين
طبيعة بشرية : ما خلا الخطية
و طبيعة لاهوتية : غير محدودة

و لانه غير محدود فيقدر ان يفدى عدد لا محدود من البشر و عدد لا محدود من خطاياهم

انت تسأل عن من يموت ؟
لا اخى الفاضل لم يفيدنا الله كى نحيا الى الابد على تلك الارض و فى ذلك الجسد
بل كى نحيا معه الى الابد بعد ان نموت و هذا ما لم يكن يتحقق قبل الفداء
و كى نرجع الى طبيعتنا النقية التى كان عليها ادم قبل ان يسقط و بالتالى تعود علاقتنا مع الله

قبل الفداء كان من يموت يذهب الى الجحيم حتى لو كان بارا
بعد الفداء تم فتح باب الفردوس مرة اخرى و من يموت اصبح قادرا على دخول الفردوس "و تم نقل الابرار من الجحيم للفردوس"*


----------



## جون ويسلي (11 فبراير 2011)

_*ممتاز سليمان والرب يبارك خدمتك *_


----------



## abu-firas (11 فبراير 2011)

يعني ان موت الناسوت كان الما عظيما للاب والابن وتضحية كبرى للبشرية من قبل الاب؟
وموت البشر العاديون بما في ذلك الانبياء والرسل لا يسبب الما للاب ولا يعني تضحية له ولا يخلصنا ؟
يعني موت ناسوت واحد اعظم من كل موتى البشر حتى الرسل ؟
طيب وان كان كذلك فما العظمة في قيام الجسد من الاموات اذ ان الله قادر على احياء البشر بسهولة
فمن خلق الجسد في بطن مريم قادر على احياءه بسهولة.


----------



## Heartless (11 فبراير 2011)

> يعني ان موت الناسوت كان الما عظيما للاب والابن وتضحية كبرى للبشرية من قبل الاب؟
> وموت البشر العاديون بما في ذلك الانبياء والرسل لا يسبب الما للاب ولا يعني تضحية له ولا يخلصنا ؟
> يعني موت ناسوت واحد اعظم من كل موتى البشر حتى الرسل ؟
> طيب وان كان كذلك فما العظمة في قيام الجسد من الاموات اذ ان الله قادر على احياء البشر بسهولة
> فمن خلق الجسد في بطن مريم قادر على احياءه بسهولة.


*انت لم تفهم قضية الفداء
ليس موت احدهم عظيم و الاخر اعظم لا يقاس الامر بهذا الشكل

سؤالك المفروض ان يكون الاتى :
لماذا لم يموت احد الرسل عوضا عن تجسد الله و موته و الا يكفى هذا ؟
اليس كذلك ؟*


----------



## abu-firas (11 فبراير 2011)

سليمان الحكيم قال:


> *انت لم تفهم قضية الفداء*
> *ليس موت احدهم عظيم و الاخر اعظم لا يقاس الامر بهذا الشكل*
> 
> *سؤالك المفروض ان يكون الاتى :*
> ...


 
لا اخي ليس هذا قصدي
وانما قصدي ان البشر والطبيعة البشرية فطرت على الموت فكل بشر ميت
فما الحدث الجلل والخطب العظيم في موت طبيعة بشرية اذ كل البشر ميت
او سيموت.


----------



## Heartless (11 فبراير 2011)

> لا اخي ليس هذا قصدي
> وانما قصدي ان البشر والطبيعة البشرية فطرت على الموت فكل بشر ميت
> فما الحدث الجلل والخطب العظيم في موت طبيعة بشرية اذ كل البشر ميت
> او سيموت.


*لان الله لم يفدينا من الاصل عن الموت الجسدى بل عن الموت الابدى و الروحى !
لقد انقذنا من الهلاك الابدى "لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له حياة ابدية"

اوضحت لك هذا فى المداخلة السابقة
ابحث فى المنتدى بخاصية البحث عن مواضيع الفداء لتفهم القصة من بدايتها و بالتفصيل*


----------



## abu-firas (11 فبراير 2011)

طيب وعموما شكرا على الرد


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع حلو خاااااااالص
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

للرفع .........


----------

